# Castle Fraser (Aberdeenshire) Cars & Coffee - 26th June 10:00



## -G- (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello everyone,


Wondering if any members are attending the Castle Fraser cars & coffee meet slated for the end of this month -I'm in two minds whether to bring my Skyline or my Fairlady so if there are any folks making an appearance that will help me decide.

The fb link for it is here: Log into Facebook

It's ran by the folks at Full Throttle who do theV8 breakfast meets so there should be loads of interest and some sweet motors going.

Shameless PFA


----------



## WUZ (May 26, 2002)

If I have the MOT sorted out by then (not home until the 23rd) - I'll be there!


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

If I'm onshore, I will try to make it along to this.


----------

